# Codex creep



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyone else feel that codex creep as stepped up a notch recently? I'm wondering quite how sick Darkelves are going to be with the recent codex's being a bench mark. I think daemons are possibly the sickest army to date. Thoughts


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

In the new army book I think They will all have the strike first rule, new lore, and I have heard the assassins are better


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I dont know really there is a definate power step up, but many old army books are still very competetive. Daemons are pretty sick but so are vampires, and i now think high elves have been shafted a little.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

GW have always made the new army the shiniest how else would they justify the continual upgrades. Fantasy is probably the worst for power creep but it usually evens out both the armies that I am currently using Chaos Dwarf and Ogres suffer against the newer armies particularly the ogres against high elves but i still win more than i lose


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

but vampires and highelves are too of the latest lists so there likely to lose out the least. Vampires i think are awesome with very powerful characters and rares.

One thing i disagree with in the codex creep stakes is how everything needs to be str 4 or better and increase in armour piercing. Especially missile/magic wise. IMO there should be more stuff that is str 3 as it kinda makes a mockery of light armour. Sure cerain things should be str 4 or better but bows i think have become rubbish this makes characters not seem good unless they have a high toughness or immense save


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

> In the new army book I think They will all have the strike first rule, new lore, and I have heard the assassins are better


Dark Elves will not have ASF as a universal special rule. Assassins will be better, but not overwhelingly so. 



> I dont know really there is a definate power step up, but many old army books are still very competetive. Daemons are pretty sick but so are vampires, and i now think high elves have been shafted a little.


I agree. I can still take my Lizards or Chaos Mortals out and kick arse. It doesn't matter if your army book if not the newest, if you make an army that works and are able to play the game in a fashion other than just reacting you can make just about any list competitive. Additionally as I High Elf player let me say that giving ASF to even Elf in the High Elf book was stupid. It was a simple minded solution that occured instead of the extensive rewrite the High Elf Rule set required which will be a pain in the arse for the next half decade until the High Elves get what will probably be another half arsed army book. 



> GW have always made the new army the shiniest how else would they justify the continual upgrades. Fantasy is probably the worst for power creep but it usually evens out both the armies that I am currently using Chaos Dwarf and Ogres suffer against the newer armies particularly the ogres against high elves but i still win more than i lose


In theory every army is balanced against every other, and after a decade I find that to be generally true. The reason that the newest army is the 'shiniest' is because over time every army needs to be upgraded. It does not make them any better. The week that the new Deamons Book came out a went a whooped a deamon Army. The newness of a book does not indicate it playability.



> One thing i disagree with in the codex creep stakes is how everything needs to be str 4 or better and increase in armour piercing. Especially missile/magic wise. IMO there should be more stuff that is str 3 as it kinda makes a mockery of light armour. Sure cerain things should be str 4 or better but bows i think have become rubbish this makes characters not seem good unless they have a high toughness or immense save


You are wrong. Very few things in recent book have become massively over powered. In fact you are talking to the guy who uses strength three archers to great effect and my little T3 heroes as well.


----------

In General all of these views about how the new codex is the best, is in my opinion, not the case. In ten years I have not found an army that is made unbeatable by virture of its book.

Ancient Tiel' a fier - edit - Every one is entitled to there own view.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank for the info Falsegods


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll have to agree with False here, I'm a wood elf player, albeit new to the game, but str 3 bows on my scounts and riders works well to a high effciency.

In regards to daemons, yeah they can be sick, but range is where they lack most, and with WE i do have the upper hand on that


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Personally, I don't have a problem with 'most' of the new bits and bobs found in the army books... I just have a problem with individual codecis that completely alter the basic rules of the game... like the number of core or special units permitted at 2K, or the point value amount of additional magical items/abilities per character, etc. The basics of the game, IMHO, need to stay constant throughout all areas of the game.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Darkangeldentist (Oct 31, 2007)

I've still to get a good look at the Dark elves and only got my first couple of games against Daemons the other day. (Had a better look at their book though.) However I play with undead so am in a better position to talk about them.

Undead are quite evil. Some combo's are just wrong. However once you know what's what there are plenty of means to combat them. Wraiths are awesome until they come up against something that can hurt them, when they suddenly don't look so good. Similar story with blood knights. If you can kill them they aren't all that scary, if you can't and have nothing to bait them with then you'll want to cry.

(The most shocking combat I've had with bloodknights was getting rear charged by grail knights with general and battle standard and wiping the brettonians out. Corpse cart is evil, always strikes first undead?!) 

Daemons are absolutely horrible if you don't have any shooting. I hate the icons (with a passion), 50pts for a banner that can cripple an enemy magic phase is just ugly. I had the misfortune to come up against a big unit of flamers who mauled me horribly. (He was admittedly very lucky with the number of shots, 20+.)

I need a lot more practice against them befoe I claim them to overpowered though. I can see them falling very flat against elves. (Particularly tzeentch and a lot of the special characters with flaming attacks. Dragon armour being what it is.)


----------

